

Top 5 Cities to Earn as an IT Employee - yeahstu
http://blog.yeahstu.com/2012/02/16/top-5-cities-to-earn-as-an-it-employee/

======
gamechangr
What about taxes? I'm not sure if there would be an easy way to add that as a
category, but it would give a better broad picture.

No state income tax in: Alaska, Florida, Nevada, South Dakota, Texas,
Washington, and Wyoming

I know that there is a tax increase on everyone making over (not exactly sure
of the number) $45k in California.

